# Anyone feeling too tired/exhausted/drained at work?



## Ophc39i (Oct 19, 2015)

So I am having this issue for years: I'm feeling awfully drained at work, like incredibly exhausted and dizzy and weak, I feel like I am going to faint and fall asleep at my desk. Sometimes I literally wish I were dead because my fatigue is too intense and I cannot cope anymore. If only I could die right away instead of feeling this way and still having to get through the day. And I don't have any medical conditions. I also don't feel any fatigue when I am unemployed and stay at home.
So I am unemployed now, I work occasionally at public events and I am having the same issue. I am only able to work one day at a time, the next day I usually feel too drained to even get out of my bed and move, I just have to lie down all day.

I don't know if it's a psychological condition somehow linked to my SA... Does anyone ever feel this way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

ye, even in vacations. Maybe its too much time on PC


----------



## LadySC (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, all the time. I'm laying down now. Work drains me as I have no energy, no motivation Nor will power to do anything else.


----------



## whathaveibecome (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm exhausted as soon as I open my eyes, bones hurt me, back, knees, hands, then I go to job work like 10 hours wanting to fell a sleep every second of it, come home trying my hardest to stay awake at least to 11, but as soon as I lay down on bed I'm out, sometimes I even wanna fell a sleep on chair, sitting.
I have no motivation, energy or anything anymore.
Tomorrow is Monday once again, depression already hit me on Friday night as soon as I came from work, I was annoyed, depressed, suicidal since then.


This is driving me crazy........................


----------



## thisis924 (Mar 5, 2016)

yes I feel tired, even if I sleep, I don't feel like I've slept enough. Things just keep on getting worse, I've lost so much becouse of this. I hate having to deal with social anxiety/depression. it really sucks and being the only one in the family suffering from it.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Is it a problem with your diet? Doesnt sound good. I'd honestly go to the doctor.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

When I was working full time, yes absolutely. When I cut the hours to what I estimated to suit my energy levels, it became much better.

If you're unemployed, perhaps you're just not accustomed to the work cycle?


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

Drained everyday. I sleep many many hours over the weekend. It takes over 30 hours of sleep over the weekend to get me ready for Monday. I am a clock watcher. Sleep is my only refuge. I have lost most of my hearing as well. Therefore, when I sleep, I "hear" again.


----------



## keithjm (Apr 25, 2014)

Starting to take naps during my lunch hour. What a burden to always be waiting for the chance to sleep.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Start eating healthy. You'll have an abundance of energy.


----------



## SunnyLi (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, sometimes I think maybe I should just end it now so I won't have to go to that place again.

So I won't have to feel like no matter how many hours I work I will still be broke...


I feel tired I look at my watch every second and it's like the time refuses to move forward.

Sorry but I think this is beyond eating healthy

I know how you feel though, makes me wonder what the point of this is since i could die at any moment


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

SunnyLi said:


> Yes, sometimes I think maybe I should just end it now so I won't have to go to that place again.
> 
> So I won't have to feel like no matter how many hours I work I will still be broke...
> 
> ...


Assuming you are like me and living in America, this is the primary reason I went to college because dead end jobs are intolerable for me. Monotonous, low pay, etc.

Maybe you have options to break out of that cycle (or really hell).


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep daily i feel tired even now on my day off i feel tired but that also a symptom of depression and anxiety so i think that is the cause of it


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Im already dead inside so it's not too bad for me :3


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------

